# Got Chunk? Post them up!



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Post your chunk and share the stoke!


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

Kinda looks like you ate sheit at the end of that last sequence.

Is that near Sandy Eggo?


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

Super Chunk in Deer Valley and Phoenix.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

National on SoMo, AZ.


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

a fun line.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

Rothrock Forest, PA


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

A little XC near Lykens PA (Fawn Kill trail in Rattling Creek)


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Love Chunk!*

Here's a couple I've right-clicked-and-saved over the years.

The first is one of the best I've seen showing the Waterfall on SoMo by AndyN
The next is one of the best I've seen of the Jackhammer on Goat Camp by tiSS'er (I think)
The last is of one of my favorite trails in Moab. May it RIP :sad:


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are some pics of Angel Fire chunk


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

Scott forty G. said:


>


seen two people break their wrist going OTB on that piece. I myself have also gone OTB there. the problem is that when you stuff your wheel on that rock and start to arc forward, you're about three feet higher then where you'll be landing!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

KRob, that's some wonderful pixels.


----------



## killerdj72 (Dec 7, 2009)

Please define "chunk"


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Never seen it. Too scary.


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Krob, Me love some AZ chunk MAN!

Rode Milagrosa trail from Bug springs on the SS this past december. That trail was awesome!

here is my friend GP Pilot who thinks Milagrosa is chunkier than Somo. I've never been to Somo so , i can't wait to go...probably december or so when it's cooler.











KRob said:


> Here's a couple I've right-clicked-and-saved over the years.
> 
> The first is one of the best I've seen of showing the Waterfall on SoMo by AndyN
> The next is one of the best I've seen of the Jackhammer on Goat Camp by tiSS'er (I think)
> The last is of one of my favorite trails in Moab.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Scott forty G. said:


> my friend GP Pilot... thinks Milagrosa is chunkier than Somo.


Hmm. Tough call. La Milagrosa has more square-edged chunk and is more unrelenting. You better be on your game all the way down or it'll bite you. The couple of big moves on National are bigger than anything on Mili and there are tons of other chunky trails on SoMo (Mormon to 24th St., Holbert, El Viejo, etc), but they're both good, no doubt.

More La Milagrosa chunk.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

KRob said:


> ...
> The last is of one of my favorite trails in Moab [that isn't there anymore] .


FIFY. Facking paint dabbing vandals!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

KRob, I love that spot on Mila!










Thanks to DurtGurl for the shot.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Patapsco State Park, MD


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Shrooms of Doom


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree 100% about Milagrosa being unrelentless....the 90mm fork i had on my hardtail couldn't handle it and blew up after the ride and both of my wrist felt severely sprained for a week. That was actually the ride that i decided that i was gonna get an adjustable front fork that extends to 120mm.

the whole ride was like a jack hammer. I loved it!



KRob said:


> _Hmm. Tough call. La Milagrosa has more square-edged chunk and is more unrelenting. You better be on your game all the way down or it'll bite you._ The couple of big moves on National are bigger than anything on Mili and there are tons of other chunky trails on SoMo (Mormon to 24th St., Holbert, El Viejo, etc), but they're both good, no doubt.


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

*SSedona Chunkage*


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

icegeek said:


> FIFY. Facking paint dabbing vandals!


No doubt. And if you don't mind, Dave, I'll post another one of my favorite chunk shots of your's from that particular (non) trail.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's a little Wild Burro chunk in the Tortolitas, Tucson... not much fun to climb, but a blast coming down! My teeth are still rattling...










And this is the top of that trail, not too bad up there, but some big drops and tight switchbacks in amongst the chunk...


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Hall Ranch, Lyons CO


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

KRob said:


> Hmm. Tough call. La Milagrosa has more square-edged chunk and is more unrelenting. You better be on your game all the way down or it'll bite you. The couple of big moves on National are bigger than anything on Mili and there are tons of other chunky trails on SoMo (Mormon to 24th St., Holbert, El Viejo, etc), but they're both good, no doubt.


IMHO they are both quite chunky, having only ridden Milagrosa only once I just remember that it had chunky sections, was really fun and a nice long ride. Holbert on the other hand hates you! I must of done 30 runs down it last winter and it has a few sections that just aren't fun. Big slabs sticking up towards you and robbing your speed. Geronimo and 24th street flow much better and are also quite chunky.


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

Bit o' Krusty Butt chunk:


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't get in here very often anymore. Here's a little slice of Western Maine.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Some White Mesa, NM chunk...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Iceman69 said:


> a fun line.


I'm a bit of a connoisseur of fine chunk so will add another pic of a "fun line" that you posted previously.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I REALLY like the look of White Mesa... Every picture I see of it looks very inviting, and it ain't TOO far from me... soon...


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

KRob said:


> No doubt. And if you don't mind, Dave, I'll post another one of my favorite chunk shots from that particular (non) trail.


What happened to Blue Dot? I must not have heard the news. I thought it had been officially adopted just like Jackson's and Rockstacker.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

nybike1971 said:


> What happened to Blue Dot? I must not have heard the news. I thought it had been officially adopted just like Jackson's and Rockstacker.


I was wondering the same thing. We rode it in April and it was kick ass.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

nybike1971 said:


> What happened to Blue Dot? I must not have heard the news. I thought it had been officially adopted just like Jackson's and Rockstacker.


The climb up to the Gold Bar Rim was approved as part of the Magnificent Seven but, as I understand it, the part along the rim itself was not approved. Something about falcon nests or bighorn sheep crossing.


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Mmmmmhhhhmm More Chunk !


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

donkeykong0 said:


> Rothrock Forest, PA


nice to see Rothrock featured, my perpetual nemesis. What trail is that BTW? Do you ever ride from the Tussey forestry lot?


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

Some old chunk from my backyard...


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

pixelninja said:


> Hall Ranch, Lyons CO


Been there... rode that chunk :thumbsup: Only a big deal because I live in TN.  Nice shot!


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I gotta hand it to you guys in the southwest, I've never been there but yooz gots some nasty trails there. I guess that lack of rain down there doesn't erode the square chunky stuff into smooth slimy chunk like the northeast.


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

A chunk to flat.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

A little rock-gardeny downhill run here in Huntsville, AL.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

KRob said:


> The climb up to the Gold Bar Rim was approved as part of the Magnificent Seven but, as I understand it, the part along the rim itself was not approved. Something about falcon nests or bighorn sheep crossing.


Shame, it's amazing what you can see from up there


----------



## CRogge (Nov 24, 2005)

That was a fantastic video. Thank you for posting that! What did you use to mount the camera to keep it so steady with the frame?


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

to damm hot to ride today!!

Here is a place with lots of chunk;
[MEDIA=youtube]frameborder[/MEDIA]

[URL=http://vimeo.com/27176436]Palmer Park Race Video[/URL] from [URL=http://vimeo.com/user5882769]Brian Brandow[/URL] on [URL=http://vimeo.com]Vimeo[/URL].



chunk highlights: 0:50-2:00; 4:20-5:20; 7:10-7:45


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

CRogge said:


> What did you use to mount the camera to keep it so steady with the frame?


Home-made kludge...here's a picture.


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

*"the Mile"*

Montara Mountain, Pacifcia, Ca

chunk...on my Chameleon. WooHoo!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

6thElement said:


> Shame, it's amazing what you can see from up there


Such good times. You coming out to Moab again this fall?

More dot chunk. Same spot.... better photo quality. Photo credit IceGeek.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

KRob said:


> Such good times. You coming out to Moab again this fall?
> 
> More dot chunk. Same spot.... better photo quality. Photo credit IceGeek.


I remember riding this trail last time I was out in Moab (5 yrs ago). I was a lot of fun. I remember we descended Portal in a hail, then snow, then rain storm (as we dropped further off the ridge). I could hear lightning hitting the rim above us! Sad to see that trail go. It was good and chunky.

Glad to see some PA chunk represented. I wish I had a camera a few weekends ago when I was in Michaux. Hit some good chunk there...


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Iceman69 said:


> Mmmmmhhhhmm More Chunk !


Iceman, That is Socal chunk right?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

What? No Horsethief?


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Getting my Chunk on, on the geared full suspension.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm just a little too old to go that extreme - props to you crazy f*#@ers!!!! I do have to say, those in the pics not geared up on those crazy rocks - and, maybe I'm a bit of a sissy la-la but, no gear is a tad reckless, IMO!!


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Getting my Chunk on, on the geared full suspension.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Scott forty G. said:


> Getting my Chunk on, on the geared full suspension.


That looks like a cool spot, Scott. Where is that?

Adding some more chunky shots so as not to derail....

More Jackhammer


More SoMo climbing chunk.


More Sedona chunk


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Krob,

That picture was taken in Prescott and once again, my friends who's done Somo and Milagrosa says that this is some Double black diamond stuff that can possibly be techier and i really wasn't able to capture the true chunkage on this ride, i was too busy concentrating.

Krob, where you from dude? I love all the chunkage you are posting, a true chunk connoisseur.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Here's some Dells from Prescott. And yes, there are riders in there. Super chunk!


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Dag Nabbit,

I love that place! What do you think of it?



Dag Nabbit said:


> Here's some Dells from Prescott. And yes, there are riders in there. Super chunk!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Scott forty G. said:


> Krob, where you from dude? I love all the chunkage you are posting, a true chunk connoisseur.


I'm from Ely, NV but none of my chunk shots are from home.

Here's a couple from the Ely area just to show we have some... but I usually have to travel to really get my chunk fix.





I've only been to the Dells in Prescott once but it is indeed a chunk wonderland. I loved it.

Photo (and ride guide) credit to Enel


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

*where?*



Scott forty G. said:


> Dag Nabbit,
> 
> I love that place! What do you think of it?


where are the riders? i don't see any, just 3 guys pushing their bikes


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

KRob said:


> Such good times. You coming out to Moab again this fall?


Maybe heading out that way yes, trying to decide if it's going to be XC or resort riding. I'll shoot you a message with some dates if anything gets decided.

Here's some Horsethief for whoever requested it above:









and a classic notch/upperbb descent


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Sol Vista chunk!*

Sol Vista Bike Park, CO This summer on vacation. We hit Keystone, Winter park, and Sol Vista in the same week, what a trip!


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

Monte Sano, Alabama


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

▲ I know that trail ▲


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Scott forty G. said:


> Dag Nabbit,
> 
> I love that place! What do you think of it?


Well, my first time through there is was the start of a 60 mile, 10,000ft day, so I was hating it later. It was rough start for such a big day of riding, but looking at it apart from that, I'd love to go back and session some stuff. Great place to get your tech on.


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Some more chunkage


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

*SS Chunk in San Diego*

< object width='500' height='375'>http://www.pinkbike.com/v/197708/l/

Scott Forty G and Gang. Video created by Gabe Keating on pinkbike.com


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

bear said:


> A little XC near Lykens PA (Fawn Kill trail in Rattling Creek)


awesome use of the escape key:thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

bamwa1 said:


> awesome use of the escape key:thumbsup:


Thanks, it's something I learned from Anthony Sloan years ago, rest is wandering soul, to now and then "hit the escape key."


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

Sedona...










Pre- dawn on Duncan Hollow...










Jawbone...


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

name that trail!

Where is that? That looks sick!



washedup said:


> Sedona...


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Scott forty G. said:


> name that trail!
> 
> Where is that? That looks sick!


That's the alternate way down the Killer B waterfall on the Damifino-KB-Brewpub ride in Sedona. My bars are too wide for that one. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

i see alot of AZ shots. to me, goat camp is more chunk thatn anything at somo or miligrosa. but a couple of the hidden somo trails are very close. here is some east san diego chunk!


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

*Tucson Chunk*


----------



## linadog (Aug 12, 2011)

Great thread.


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

desert riding is the best... i can admit that even though i never had any locally, just on my move/road trip from WC to EC

very nice stoke!


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Scott forty G. said:


> Iceman, That is Socal chunk right?


Bingo!


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Scott forty G. said:


> < object width='500' height='375'>http://www.pinkbike.com/v/197708/l/
> 
> Scott Forty G and Gang. Video created by Gabe Keating on pinkbike.com


Excellent slideshow! A great way to memorialize a trip and make others want to follow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

*a whole mountain of chunk*

My wife hiked up pikes peak on weds. I met her at the top, gave her the truck keys and headed down.
Not a real fancy video as I wasn't stopping to set up other shots. 
Small issue with the rear derailleur...crunch on the chunk.

enjoy:

[MEDIA=youtube]frameborder[/MEDIA]

[URL=http://vimeo.com/27665858]Pikes Peak[/URL] from [URL=http://vimeo.com/user5882769]Brian Brandow[/URL] on [URL=http://vimeo.com]Vimeo[/URL].


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

That was an awesome video mate! Where is that exactly?



muddywings said:


> My wife hiked up pikes peak on weds. I met her at the top, gave her the truck keys and headed down.
> Not a real fancy video as I wasn't stopping to set up other shots.
> Small issue with the rear derailleur...crunch on the chunk.
> 
> ...


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

Pikes Peak, Colorado Springs CO
14,100 ft down to about 7,000 in 13 miles
1st mile or is not really rideable.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

look familiar? my trip to Fruita. That town is a class act. Thanks OTE! No action shots as I was solo. And if I tried to ride that I would be dead right now.


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

How about some more climbing chunk!








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>

Jack


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

*Iron Chunk*

SS Kona rider Shano


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Otero chunk- New Mexico*

Otero Canyon area, New Mexico


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

some from Laurel Mountain, Pa


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Ice House Broken Mesa April 2011


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Love this thread...Thanks for all the chunk...now that I think I know what that means. I love riding chunk.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Kanawha Forest:Ballard Trail - Charleston, WV









Kanawha Forestine Ridge Trail - Charleston, WV









Kanawha Forestine Ridge Trail - Charleston, WV









Gambrils/Watershed - Fredrick, MD









Gambrils/Watershed - Fredrick, MD









Patapsco State Park, MD









Washington Memorial, DC


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

High Side said:


> Monte Sano, Alabama


Monte Sano is fun.


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Yummy....Dells


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## bkalkopf (Nov 29, 2004)

bear said:


> Thanks, it's something I learned from Anthony Sloan years ago, rest is wandering soul, to now and then "hit the escape key."


very coo!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Like them all!


----------



## nealpederson (Jun 8, 2004)

*Pajarito Ski Area, Los Alamos, NM*

One big piece of Pajarito Chunk:








Pajarito Race Course Rock Garden:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Some of the pics in this thread are insane. Nice riding folks!


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

*My Chunk.*

My Chunk. First up is Zuzax, New Mexico. Second picture is Sandia Mtns.


----------



## MTBMarkWa (Mar 15, 2004)

Scott forty G. said:


> Post your chunk and share the stoke!


Same Chunk, different bike:


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice shot of you guys and your stretch limo :thumbsup:

Here's some more action with various levels of chunk:

































































































Marko


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Not the best pictures to show the chunk we got here. 
Compared to some of the others posted in this thread it isn't that bad but out here the chunk is SUPER loose because of dirt bikes and stuff.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

There's actually a nice trail cut through a lot of chunk here.










Here's an area where the trail itself has a little more chunk.


----------



## LncNuvue (May 28, 2008)

I'll play...

Spiral Staircase Goat Camp - man's line
View attachment 663279


Bucking Bronco line on Holbert SoMo
View attachment 663280


My buddy hitting the Waterfall down the spine on National for the first time
View attachment 663284


And a few from the San Diego area
View attachment 663288


View attachment 663289


View attachment 663290


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

1% trail?


Scott forty G. said:


>


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

So much awesome in this thread - especially National. That one kills me every freaking time.


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

dft said:


> 1% trail?


I have never heard of that trail before. This trail is in Norco as in North Corona riverside


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pinecrest Chunk*


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

*Iron Chunk*


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

wifey getting her chunk on


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

rockman said:


> wifey getting her chunk on


Um. Cool bike and super awesome that your wife is rockin' that roll.

But this thread is about










Not


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

ajdonner said:


> Um. Cool bike and super awesome that your wife is rockin' that roll.
> 
> But this thread is about
> 
> ...


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

I vote that Wifey Rocks!
And yes, she rocks chunk.

Anybody can cut and paste peanut butter.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Some portuguese chunk right here  :



Figueira da Foz beach,Portugal


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Scott forty G. said:


>


Scott, you truly are a disciple of the chunk, someday when I get around to SOcal I need to look you up for some Chunk-Intel.


----------



## LncNuvue (May 28, 2008)

Iceman69 said:


> Scott, you truly are a disciple of the chunk, someday when I get around to SOcal I need to look you up for some Chunk-Intel.


Mike, you've ridden that line.

"Disciple of the Chunk", I like that:thumbsup:


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Those are some serious trails right there
Really does make FL look super flat...


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

LncNuvue said:


> Mike, you've ridden that line.
> 
> "Disciple of the Chunk", I like that:thumbsup:


Thanks Iceman. We've got a few stuff we can definitely take you on. Just let me know when.

Here is a Akwaaaa taking a different line.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Forty G, here's your bud, evdog hitting up some Gold Canyon chunk during the AZ Spring Fling ride.


From Gold Canyon - AZSF 2012


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

More National love. My riding bud, Dag Nabbit, hitting the spine line on the waterfall for an uber-clean first run down the Waterfall.


From Natty w/J-Bake


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Sweet Pixel! Evdog can ride chunk for sure!

I hope to make the next spring fling next year!



freeskier46 said:


> Hey Forty G, here's your bud, evdog hitting up some Gold Canyon chunk during the AZ Spring Fling ride.
> 
> 
> From Gold Canyon - AZSF 2012


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Man, great shots of Dagnabbit! I haven't seen him since the lemmon drop. Maybe this year?



freeskier46 said:


> More National love. My riding bud, Dag Nabbit, hitting the spine line on the waterfall for an uber-clean first run down the Waterfall.
> 
> 
> From Natty w/J-Bake


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Photo credit goes to Mountain Flyer Magazine but this is one of the best shots I've ever seen of "The Notch" in Moab.

Scary steep and super chunky.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

KRob said:


> Photo credit goes to Mountain Flyer Magazine but this is one of the best shots I've ever seen of "The Notch" in Moab.
> 
> Scary steep and super chunky.


That is an awesome shot but it is rotated at least 45 degrees. That move has eluded me so far.


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

rockman said:


> I guess I'll have to scroll back through the thread and look for the definition of chunk but thanks for the lesson. There is a bit of chunk to get on top of the boulder roll but shucks48 yr old wifey is going to be so disappointed that she didn't make the cut


Hey rockman,

I figured my compliment regarding the fact that your wife is out charging with you would temper any backlash to my banal attempt at humor... Sorry to offend.

Anyways this thread is full of cool shots keep 'em coming. :thumbsup: Given I live in Scott40Gs neck of the woods I'll see if I can get out and get some photos this weekend so I'll be able to contribute more than sarcastic humor to the thread.


----------



## sidehiller1 (May 9, 2011)

Trail 181.


----------



## sidehiller1 (May 9, 2011)

Trail 183.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Not sure if this qualifies as chunk but it sure looks chunky.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

ajdonner said:


> Hey rockman,
> 
> I figured my compliment regarding the fact that your wife is out charging with you would temper any backlash to my banal attempt at humor... Sorry to offend.


No worries, to me a big rock is chunk. More than one rock is chunky.

I had to go back into the archives for something less smooth. Portal Trail in Moab circa 1992.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Moraine State Park, PA. Chunktastic Chunkaliciousness.

On a side note, went OTB in the rocks here last Saturday & spent the rest of the day in the ER getting xray'd, CT-Scanned, and ultimately stitched up.


----------



## LncNuvue (May 28, 2008)

*More Chunky Stuff*

Me on the crux line chiquito
View attachment 719233


Passing the final exam
View attachment 719234


BrianOhhhh
View attachment 719235


Iceman69
View attachment 719236


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Different perspective of the Waterfall on National Tr.


From Random Biking


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Huckpituee' s Chunktastic line in the Sierras


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Scree, more like micro chunk. Craigieburn, the mountain is steep & the trail is narrow


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Does the esc key work?


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Scott forty G. said:


> Huckpituee' s Chunktastic line in the Sierras


Scott Forty made me do it. I need more partners like you!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

This is the Alamo Spur trail in the Tortolitas north of Tucson, my backyard. Lots of chunk up there! This is fun to drop down on...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

This is a little higher up that Spur trail after a little OTB moment. First bounce test of the G Forms, and they work!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

scrublover said:


>


Hey scrublover,

I always love your pictures of East Coast chunk with the abundance of green trees and mottled light.

We do have some chunk out here in CA that includes trees but the look of it is very different! This is on the Sticks & Stones Trail at Northstar Bike Park near Truckee:








Have fun however you get dirty!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------

